# Looking for work in Germany/Frankfurt



## sean543 (Jul 27, 2021)

Hello everyone, I’m currently living in Frankfurt now about a month I’m originally from Ireland. My profession is welding and fabricating I was just wondering if anyone would know any places in Frankfurt that are currently hiring welders or if your a welder yourself and know if there’s positions going at your work place I’ll not only tie myself down looking for welding work I’ll be willing to work in construction etc until a welding position comes up for me thanks a lot in advance for any help 😅


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not sure that the forum here is a great place to try to find work. However, if you can share a bit more information about your qualifications and background, folks might be able to provide some ideas of where you could look in and around Frankfurt. One of the key things is: do you speak German? Even basic, conversational German would help.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Only a guess on my part, but knowing Germans, you likely need a pile of certifications before they let you anywhere near a welding torch. I would start doing some research as to the qualifications; this would also help you figure out how to find potential employers, I assume.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Contact IHK FOSA to have foreign qualifications recognised:





__





IHK FOSA


Herzlich willkommen bei der IHK FOSA! Berufsanerkennung auch in Krisenzeiten eine sichere Sache. Wer seine ausländische Berufsqualifikation anerkennen ...




www.ihk-fosa.de


----------

